# polskie ftp z gentoo

## rane

znacie jakies polskie mirrory z gentoo?

----------

## fallow

hello:)

ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/

----------

## rane

ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/

ktory z tych plikow powinienem pobrac jesli mam athlona-xp? myslalem ze i686 ale gdzies na forum widzialem ze sa wersje specjalnie pod moj procesor... nie ma ich tylko na tym ftp czy nie ma ich wogole?

----------

## meteo

 *rane wrote:*   

> ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/

 

słyszałem tylko, że nie jest aktualizowany tak często jak np. oregonstate.edu, wiec jesli przymierzasz się do 2004.0, nad którym o ile się nie mylę wciąż trwają prace, warto chyba, żebyś ściągał z choćby rzeczonego oregonstate, ibiblio albo nawet belnet.be

pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

no ftp.icm.edu.pl nie jest zbyt czesto aktualizowany jesli chodzi o mirror gentoo,

kiedys staralem sie z niego korzystac i wpisalem go na pierwszej pozycji w make.globals ale to nie mialo wiekszego sensu

ja sciagalem przede wszystkim z http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/gentoo/ i z http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ , w livecd-universal,sa rozne stages m.in pod athlona-xp , a jesli chcesz drugi dysk z pakietami , to z odpowiedniego dla twojego procka katalogu....

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> no ftp.icm.edu.pl nie jest zbyt czesto aktualizowany jesli chodzi o mirror gentoo, kiedys staralem sie z niego korzystac i wpisalem go na pierwszej pozycji w make.globals ale to nie mialo wiekszego sensu

 

fakt, zupełnie nie miało *man emerge wrote:*   

> /etc/make.globals
> 
>    Contains the default variables for the build  process.   Do  not edit this file.
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja sciagalem przede wszystkim z http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/gentoo/ i z http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/

 

a ja proponuję coś na kształt tego:

```
mirrorselect -a -s4 -o >> /etc/make.conf
```

(na livecd jest dostępny, jeśli pracujesz już na "zainstalowanym" G, będziesz prawdopodobnie musiał doinstalować app-portage/mirrorselect)

----------

